# Built:  I'm a little panicky here



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been following my diet and routine to the letter, and have seen great gains, but I am a little worried about a new development.  The last 2 days in a row I have GAINED weight.  About 1/8-1/4lb per day.  Here are my macros for this week:

Calories  2,036   
Fat 56.8 
Saturated 25.2  
Polyunsaturated 6.1  
Monounsaturated 16.9  
Carbohydrate 139.8  
Dietary Fiber 21.1    
Protein 252.1  
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 %


Fitday measures my maintenance at:

Calories Eaten (2,036 calories)  Calories Burned (3,358 calories) 

Granted I am on a loading phase for creatine, but still, a half a pound in 2 days, when I have been losing 1/8-1/4lb per day has me worried.

I feel fuller, and have definately seen some size/strength increases, enough to have people asking me what I am "on" now.  But I shouldn't be building muscle running a deficit should I?  I have gained about 1/4in on my arms/chest/legs over the last month, and have lost another 1/4in on my waist this week alone, and I LOOK a lot better, but I am weighing in at the same time every day, wearing the same clothes, on an empty stomach, and these are high dollar digital scales.

Could it be because I used to have a lot of muscle mass and am just getting it back since I am a relative "beginner" even though I was a beast 8 years ago?  

I am just a little confused and wondering if I need to change something right away!


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Half a pound in two days while loading creatine and you're panicking. 

What are you, a woman? LOL!  Relax!

Even if you gained muscle, nobody gains half a pound of muscle in two days on a cut. Nobody gains half a pound of FAT in two days on a cut either - you'd have to overeat about 1800 calories AND absorb it all for that to happen. 

Creatine promotes reglycogenation. It can increase glucose transport. You're holding more water and more glycogen. You should feel a little fuller, yes?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes much fuller, I am even getting vascularity in my arms again, and good lord, I wasn't even sure I still had veins.  I hadn't seen them in years!

Hey hey now, I didn't panic the first day of weight gain, but the second one got me a little frazzled.  The highlight of my day out here is to step on the scales and see the weight coming off, so seeing it go the other way had me feeling a little emo today.

Just wanted to make sure that my macros weren't killing me.  I upped my calories a bit as you asked me to, from 1700ish to a little over 2000 per day, and I tried to up my protein to 300g, but I just can't seem to get over that 250g hump.  I hit 300 one day, but I had a good supply of chicken breasts, and when I try to get there with my shakes I get pretty nauseous.

Thanks Built, I feel a little better!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hehe, try doing a refeed after being depleted sometime 

Last week I went from 164 --> 172 in one day.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

jmorrison, remind me what you weigh again?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh and the other thing feeding my little obsession is that after speaking with you and reading your articles Built, I dropped all my cardio except 2 days of HIIT per week.  6 minutes of HIIT (go easy on me I'm still a fatty) followed by 10-15 minutes of standard cardio.

I know you are probably right about the whole cardio thing, and I am following your advice, I just FEEL guilty not doing it.  I have been trained for the last 15 years that the only way to lose fat is through extensive cardio, so it just makes me feel like I am cheating


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

I am at 235 now, down from 265 not quite 3 months ago.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> Oh and the other thing feeding my little obsession is that after speaking with you and reading your articles Built, I dropped all my cardio except 2 days of HIIT per week.  6 minutes of HIIT (go easy on me I'm still a fatty) followed by 10-15 minutes of standard cardio.
> 
> I know you are probably right about the whole cardio thing, and I am following your advice, I just FEEL guilty not doing it.  I have been trained for the last 15 years that the only way to lose fat is through extensive cardio, so it just makes me feel like I am cheating


Hey, I only ever do 4-8 minutes of HIIT, and that's when I'm lean and in very good condition. You are more than welcome to do 20 minutes of steady-state cardio at the end of your workouts. A fast incline walk after lifting does a body good. But the key to leanness is a good diet, not cardio. I seriously pretend it burns nothing. 

I mean think about it for a minute. If you really needed to do extensive cardio to lean out, wouldn't you be lean now? 

Cardio turns your body into an efficient fat burning machine, right? Sounds pretty bad - certainly not something I'd want to become! 

I do everything in my power to remain as inefficient as possible.

 A little is good for you, but you sure don't want to do enough for the efficiency to kick in. 

Why are you having so much trouble getting in the protein - don't you like protein-dense foods?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes but our new cook out here is pretty useless.  He told me in all seriousness that his sweet and sour chicken (fried) was heart healthy when I expressed my dissatisfaction with his healthier choices.

I don't want to raise too much hell, because I don't want him to lose his job, but the pickings have been slim this go around, and I am having to rely on whey a lot.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

You can't prepare your own food?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

No way!  We aren't even allowed in the prep area.  The best I can do is mix up a shake.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Prep area?

Edit: oh yeah, your job. 

Can you get a fridge to keep in your living area?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

No ma'am.  All food must be stored by our third party catering crew for sanitation purposes.  Or something.

On thurday the other cook comes out, and he has a better clue whats going on, but I will keep trying to work on this guy.

Expecting a 300lb behemoth that is as wide as he is tall to be able to cook healthy foods may be asking a bit much, but I will try to impress the importance of it on him.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you get some tinned tuna to keep in your area? Maybe ask the cook to make you some hardboiled eggs and poach a few chicken breasts?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

I can get the tuna, but I will have to store it in the galley.  I will ask the cook to put it up for me and see how that goes.

I think we have some miracle whip instead of mayo.  I can't STAND dry tuna.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Me neither. I eat my tuna mixed in with cottage cheese, and an avocado. Can you find any cottage cheese where you work?


----------



## LilKiki (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Half a pound in two days while loading creatine and you're panicking.
> 
> What are you, a woman? LOL!  Relax!
> 
> ...



What are you Built, a stereotypical sexist male? Yes, of course you will say it was just a joke, and maybe I need to calm now since I'm such a rowdy overreactive female.  But I can't help it, I'm PMSing!  And on top of that, I just ate 2 tbsp of peanut butter and I'm pissy because my bodyfat might go from 10% to 10.3!  Help, I can't help but to fall into exactly how you view me.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 20, 2009)

Where The Hell Do You Work???


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like your diet is adequate and protein is fine. Why are you worrying about all this protein for losing weight? Your fats aren't very high for how much you weigh...

Why not raise your fats with some EFA's and not worry about getting protein over 250g. You only need about 220g of protein for your weight...

Add some peanut butter to a protein shake and enjoy!


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the upped protein because Built told me to!  

I am a slave to her desires.

Especially since she is a stereotypical sexist male!  

I take 10g of fish oil a day, I just don't have it added into my macro.  I guess I will have to create a new food for it to add it in there.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 20, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Hehe, try doing a refeed after being depleted sometime
> 
> Last week I went from 164 --> 172 in one day.


I did a refeed on a PSMF and gained 11lbs overnight!

Seriously, dont a 1/4 lb gain. Its water.


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> I have the upped protein because Built told me to!
> 
> I am a slave to her desires.
> 
> ...



Gotcha. 

I assume she told you to take this much protein at first when you weighed more...But, now that you have lost weight, over 250g of protein isn't imperative. 

I'm merely saying you can ease up a bit on protein and add some fat to make your everyday life easier. 

I'm sure *built* will chime in and give you her advice on my opinion, but follow her suggestions. She knows more than I and I respect her well informed insight. 

(Just giving an alternate suggestion)


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Agree with upping the fats and dropping the protein back a bit.  Possibly even slightly dropping carbs except for pre/post WO.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Good suggestions all around. I only suggested the higher protein because it is satiating. If you're comfortable on 200g protein, leave it alone and indeed, up the fats. They're satiating too. Eat a salad with dressing - get in your veggies!


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Good suggestions all around. I only suggested the higher protein because it is satiating. If you're comfortable on 200g protein, leave it alone and indeed, up the fats. They're satiating too. Eat a salad with dressing - get in your veggies!



Thanks for agreeing, both of you! 

Veggies are always a plus in my book. The thing is, i can never eat enough...lol


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

It's official, Built = Cottage Cheese  You just dig it, don't you? 



Built said:


> Me neither. I eat my tuna mixed in with cottage cheese, and an avocado. Can you find any cottage cheese where you work?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 21, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> Where The Hell Do You Work???




I work on an offshore oil drilling rig.  2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

I pretty much use cottage cheese the way most people use bread - it's a staple of my diet. Cheap, easy protein.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2009)

yhought I was the only one who did this. Almost every meal gets a 1/2 cup cottage cheese!


----------



## leadman (Apr 21, 2009)

I just cant do the cottage cheese thing.. i convinced my self i liked it then after eating it everyday for a month the thought of it makes me want to heave!  Any tips for making it taste better? i heard splenda was ment to be good?


----------



## leadman (Apr 21, 2009)

oh and hi every one


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

Blend it with splenda, eat it with fruit.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Blend it with splenda, eat it with fruit.





wait, let me repeat


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Built said:


> I pretty much use cottage cheese the way most people use bread - it's a staple of my diet. Cheap, easy protein.



Fat free cottage cheese, or regular?


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

I use lowfat, so I can add other fats into my diet.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2009)

every night I do:

1 scoop casein chocolate
1 cup cc (4%)
2 tbsp p/b
Walden Farms Chocolate syrup

mix it together in a bowl and chow down!!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 21, 2009)

Try the Friendship brand cottage cheese.

All of the other brands make me gag, but that one is delicious.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 21, 2009)

Up another 1/8 of a lb today


----------



## Built (Apr 21, 2009)

You just changed your routine, you're storing glycogen. Don't panic, okay?


----------



## C6zo6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Built said:


> I use lowfat, so I can add other fats into my diet.



Sounds good. I like any kind of cottage cheese. Honestly, I've always had fat free and love it...The thing is, it's very low in calories. I think it's only 80 calories for 1/2 cup...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 22, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Try the Friendship brand cottage cheese.
> 
> All of the other brands make me gag, but that one is delicious.


Friendship is actually pretty decent. I had one wihere it had a ton of salt.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 22, 2009)

LilKiki said:


> What are you Built, a stereotypical sexist male? Yes, of course you will say it was just a joke, and maybe I need to calm now since I'm such a rowdy overreactive female.  But I can't help it, I'm PMSing!  And on top of that, I just ate 2 tbsp of peanut butter and I'm pissy because my bodyfat might go from 10% to 10.3!  Help, I can't help but to fall into exactly how you view me.



You do know Built is a woman right ?


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 22, 2009)

Logic has no place in my universe.  I have been sticking to my diet like glue for 3 months now, and have lost weight steadily until this week, then last night I had a refeed.  Had a steak, potatoes, and even had a piece of pecan pie that I think I would have harmed a small child to get....and woke up this morning DOWN .6lbs.

I r confused.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 22, 2009)

You can't weigh yourself at different times of the day.  I fluctuate 2-3 lbs every day almost depending on water/waste.

Weigh yourself the same time every day to get a better picture.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 22, 2009)

Every morning, after restroom, 4:45, same clothes, same scales.

I am completely flummoxed.

But happy at least that I am moving in the right direction again!


----------

